# Cajun Meat Loaf



## chuckitfar (Jun 29, 2014)

As cooler weather nears, here is an awesome meat loaf to keep you warm.


2 whole bay leaves 1/4 cup chopped green onions
1 teaspoon salt 2 cloves garlic, peeled and minced
1 teaspoon cayenne pepper 2 teaspoons Tabasco sauce
1 teaspoon black pepper 1 tablespoon Worcestershire sauce
1/2 teaspoon white pepper 1/2 cup evaporated milk
1/2 teaspoon ground cumin 1/2 cup ketchup
1/2 teaspoon ground nutmeg 1 and 1/2 pounds ground beef
4 tablespoons butter 1/2 pound ground pork
3/4 cup chopped onions 2 eggs, lightly beaten
1/2 cup chopped celery 1 cup fine dried bread crumbs
1/2 cup chopped green bell pepper

1. Combine the bay leaves, salt, cayenne pepper, black pepper, white pepper, cumin and nutmeg in a small bowl, set aside.

2. In a saute pan over medium heat, melt the butter; add the onions, celery, bell pepper, green onions, garlic, Tabasco, Worcestershire sauce and seasoning mix(step 1). Saute about 6 minutes, stirring constantly. Add the milk and ketchup. Cook for 2 more minutes. Remove from heat and cool to room temperature. Remove the bay leaves and discard. 

3. Place the ground beef and pork in a large mixing bowl, add the cooked seasoning mixture, the eggs and bread crumbs. Mix by hand until well blended.

4. In an ungreased 9 x 13 inch baking pan, shape the meat mixture into a loaf that measures 12 inches long, 6 inches wide and 1 1/2 inches high. Bake in a preheated 350 degree oven for 25 minutes, raise the heat to 400 degrees and continue to bake for 20 more minutes.

Hope that you enjoy this meat loaf as much as I do........Dave


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Sounds Great! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Love meat loaf. More so cold and make a samich with it and a big slice of mater. Sounds great with the hot stuff left out.


----------

